# Yellow H. Coronatus



## sufistic (Aug 16, 2007)

Our subadult female is very yellow. She's about to molt soon.


----------



## Djoul (Aug 16, 2007)

Lol impressive, mine is always pink ^^

Nice to see Yellow  I think she will be totaly white


----------



## Minicuk (Aug 16, 2007)

She is very beautiful.

She is soon adult.

Bye


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 16, 2007)

Not necsisarily, theres a photo floating about on goodle of a completly yellow adult female


----------



## sufistic (Aug 16, 2007)

> Not necsisarily, theres a photo floating about on goodle of a completly yellow adult female


Yup yup. Have a look:

http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/H-coronatus.html


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 16, 2007)

Lets hope urs becomes that colour


----------



## sufistic (Aug 16, 2007)

> Lets hope urs becomes that colour


Fingers are crossed. I think she's gonna molt tonight.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 16, 2007)

Well good luck then


----------



## sufistic (Aug 16, 2007)

> Well good luck then


Thanks Bro! By the way, is that an _Apteromantis Aptera_ in your avatar photo?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

Let us know how you got that color


----------



## sufistic (Aug 16, 2007)

> Let us know how you got that color


Her diet consists of 95% wild-caught flies, butterflies, moths and bees. She gets fed honey often and we mist her container every other day (natural humidity here is high).

Also, there's a fake light-yellow rose in her container and the lid of all my mantis containers are red. Those might have done something to affect her coloration although I'm not entirely sure.

Other than that, I don't recall doing anything extraordinary.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok thanks i'll try it


----------



## sufistic (Aug 16, 2007)

> Ok thanks i'll try it


Good luck Bro! And let us know the outcome!


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 16, 2007)

> > Well good luck then
> 
> 
> Thanks Bro! By the way, is that an _Apteromantis Aptera_ in your avatar photo?


Nope, tis a _Pseudoharpax virescens _  (my fav species), but i can see how u came to that conclusion  8)


----------



## sufistic (Aug 16, 2007)

> > > Well good luck then
> >
> >
> > Thanks Bro! By the way, is that an _Apteromantis Aptera_ in your avatar photo?
> ...


Ooo. Yeah they look like _Apteromantis Aptera_ in such a small photo! :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 16, 2007)

Mine was pink up until she became an adult. I like pink better. Maybe your yellow mantis will turn pink when she becomes adult. :wink:


----------



## sufistic (Aug 16, 2007)

> Mine was pink up until she became an adult. I like pink better. Maybe your yellow mantis will turn pink when she becomes adult. :wink:


Haha possibly. I wouldn't mind pink at all! But yellow kinda reminds me of _Parhymenopus Davidsoni_. Those are incredibly difficult to get!


----------



## joossa (Aug 16, 2007)

Sweet! Let us know how the molt goes.


----------



## sufistic (Aug 17, 2007)

Here she is after her last molt.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow, she's beautiful  , glad she retained the yellow


----------



## sufistic (Aug 17, 2007)

> Wow, she's beautiful  , glad she retained the yellow


Yeah Bro, I'm trying to breed her. Let's hope I'm able to and I can have me more Yellow _H. Coronatus_ offsprings!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW she looks more yellow :shock:


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 20, 2007)

fantastic! but that google'd photo is not what i like about the coronatus  i like the white and smoothy yellow/pink like your'se thats nice  

keep it up with the pictures!!

grtzz


----------



## sufistic (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Poema86! Your photos are better!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 20, 2007)

If the flowers did it then my next house is going to be purple! :wink:


----------



## Djoul (Aug 20, 2007)

Congratulations !


----------



## sufistic (Aug 20, 2007)

> If the flowers did it then my next house is going to be purple! :wink:


Try it Becky! If they all turn purple, I'll get some from you!


----------



## sufistic (Aug 20, 2007)

> Congratulations !


Thanks Djoul!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 20, 2007)

She looks a lot like mine now.


----------



## sufistic (Aug 20, 2007)

> She looks a lot like mine now.


Oh that's nice! Now I'm waiting for some nymphs I purchased from Becky to turn adult so that I can mate them!


----------

